# I live in the bathroom - tried everything - help!



## LifeintheBathroom (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a middle aged female and my problem is frequent bowel movements, up to about 16 a day. Here is the weird part. The stools are hard and difficult to pass. I have virtually no pain, no bloating and no gas. In addition to all these bowel movements, I frequently sit on the toilet, feeling that I need to move my bowels, but nothing comes out. I suffer a lot from tenesmus. The only benefit is that I have read a lot of good books in the bathroom over the years. I went to a GI doctor for about a decade, waiting up to two hours in the waiting room. I had colonoscopies, upper GI tests, and an endoscopy. I just got worse over time. I then went to a naturopath who specializes in digestion. Both the MD and the naturopath thought I had IBS. Is this IBS? IBS-D?Nothing helped.Not AsacolNot Canasa suppositoriesNot LotronexNot AlignNot Expensive pro bioticsNot PaxilNot Fish OilNot digestive enzymesNot Essential Naturals Irritable Bowel SupportNot a gluten free dietNot discontinuing Tums (to improve the acidity in my stomach)Not LactaidI have only one digestive friend, and that is Imodium. If I take two, then I am blessed with about 8 hours without a bowel movement and without that constant urge to move my bowels. I would appreciate any help or ideas or support from my fellow sufferers.


----------

